# Texans looking to adopt a fluff?



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a pin board on Pinterest full of Texas fluffs needing homes! Please check it out. I wish I could take some home! 

Here is the link: Adoptable Fluffs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - it's so disheartening to see so many beautiful, sweet Maltese needing homes and that's just in Texas. :smcry: Hoping that people looking here will check out what you put together.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW! What a fabulous use of a Pinterest board! Do you mind if I share this?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So sad.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

RudyRoo said:


> WOW! What a fabulous use of a Pinterest board! Do you mind if I share this?


By all means, please do!!! Fluffs belong in laps, not shelters!! Granted, a lot of these are in foster homes but still. Leigh, I did not realize you are in Houston. That's where I grew up! There are some cute ones in the Houston area I tagged...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to make the same board if you don't mind the copying lol. II will rein them! I snag them all


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

The ones that were in San Antonio are both gone already...People here are crazy about Maltese...I don't see many here...when I take mine out to public places, the people go nuts over them. Hope they got great homes.

 Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

OH.....I wish I could take one with me today.


----------

